# Big Andy`s Loft robbed



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

News story out...Nov 2nd.....Big Andy`s Loft,of Canada was robbed of 90 Imported Breeders from Europe...Wow !!....This has happened before,to another big time pigeon guy....Don`t know if they will find these birds or not....Alamo


----------



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

Hate hearing about good pigeon peoples birds getting stolen.. hope they get caught


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

That's why if I sell a bird, they never come to my house. I also lock my loft, you would be surprised, there are neighbors who have opened up lofts and let out good prisoner breeders never to be seen again, purely because they don't like pigeons, and there complaining to the county didn't help. The stealing of birds from lofts is not old, I lock my cars, house, etc. and there insured, yet put a $700 dollar bird in a loft and most people only secure it by a non-locking latch or something similar. Expensive birds should be treated as such and kept secure enough to wear it takes more then flipping up a latch and reaching in to grab a bird. Not to say he didn't have his loft secured well and they are just determined thieves, however I still think security is a must if you have a large investment.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Without first hand knowledge,i would still say anyone who has that many imports,and is probally spending 6 figures for all those birds,does have an alarm system,and guard dogs etc....But bad guys are very smart also...They will find a way....You have a Ferrari,locked in your garage,with alarms etc....I bet you a thief,or the guy that does "Repo`s",can get your car in 5 minutes....Wanna Bet ??.....Seen it for myself once on TV.......Alamo


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Andy is the Canada and US agent for PIPA so they were probably birds that were already sold or imported to sell, either way had some serious value. Somebody knew what they were getting I'd think.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Criminal minds at work.If some one wants something bad enough they'll find a way.I hate to hear of Anyone getting birds stolen,Big Andy,Little Andy, or Whoever.But you know those birds were worth a Bundle.
A shame for sure.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I keep my birds locked up well. I leave my house unlocked, and nobody will steal my wife though!!!! lol


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeon Jim...That`s really mean....I need an extra wife,but I can`t afford her...hahahahahahahaha!!!!...........Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope they catch the culprit and they get at least some of the birds back.
Dave


----------

